# Mosses



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Anyone looking for x-mas/java moss? I have way too much and I want to get rid of some (well a lot). I would hate to throw it away.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't need it,But if you will ship it to a third party as a present from me I will pay shipping


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I'd like to try the X-mas moss, Damon. Some of the places I have Java moss in my aquascape are just too bushy and I'd like to see how it compares. I have plenty of the Java now though.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi
I would like to buy some x-mas moss[smilie=n:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be bringing a bunch of xmas moss to the meeting. I can't tell what condition it's in right now (ie algae) because it's thoroughly covered with anubias and ferns. There are a couple 4x8 mats that everybody is welcome to pick over.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a bunch of Taiwan Moss also. I know Wayne was interested in some moss for his breeding tanks and I offered him mine. The only problem is Wayne can't make it to the meeting tomorrow. If anyone has any moss they plan on tossing out, please bring it to the meeting and I will get it to Wayne. I could either drop it off at Wayne's after the meeting or mail it to him. We would only need an envelope for the mosses so it wouldn't be too expensive to ship unless everyone has a bunch of moss to get rid of


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Damon, if you want to bring your mosses over when you stop by to pick up the Blyxa I will see that it gets to Wayne! I'm sure Wayne will appreciate it.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Tank! Thread algae getting on my last nerve!!!!!!!!!! Couldn't see in the tank Sunday. I'll bring the moss over Tuesdayaround 11:00am.


----------

